# HCCS remote coding company



## jwangelin (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any feedback on this company?  Thanks.


----------



## AB87 (Apr 11, 2014)

I just applied last night and would like to hear feedback as well. 

Thank You


----------



## chilie@twcny.rr.com (Apr 11, 2014)

I tried to find the website to put in an application but could not find it.  Can anyone assist?


----------



## Hana@4545 (Apr 14, 2014)

*HCCA application*

i am searching for HCCA. also. Please let me know.  ldshoneybun@gmail.com


----------



## AB87 (Apr 14, 2014)

You have to click on the Contact Us Tab and you should see the Employment E-mail


----------



## L4uniki (Apr 14, 2014)

I am very interested in remote medical coding employment.  I have over 2 years experience in physician office, one year in clinical procedure, anesthesia, and E/M.  I have very limited experience with ED and inpatient, but have done very well when I have applied my skills in those areas.  I would really like the opportunity to permanently put my coding skills to work. 

I am employed as a Medical Coding Specialist instructor at a proprietary college and have a high rate of students completing and certifying through the AAPC.

Please contact me at 615-957-5147 to appoint an interview or to discuss possibilities.


----------



## Chocolatemama (Apr 15, 2014)

*HCC Coding*

Try Inovalon.com, codingaid.com and aviacode.com  They always Have remote coding position including HCC coding.


----------



## AB87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank You!


----------

